# Hot dogs & beans, first thread since returning



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

It's cold here in Florida today. A perfect day to smoke something. Didn't want to go to the store so I thought about beans with dogs. I make these beans all the time & usually put them under a rack of ribs so the rib juices get on the beans. But today I didn't have any ribs in the freezer, but I had plenty of homemade bacon. So I took a piece of slab bacon & cubed it & cooked it for that pork flavor. I believe they call them lardones. Here's a look at the ingredients.













1-13-16-1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






It's a pretty simple recipe. I've made these so many times before I don't really measure anything. I put it all together & adjust it until I have the taste I'm looking for.

This is about where too start.

1 can Bushes Original baked beans

1/2 cup raw sugar

4 TBS Grey Poupon

1/2 cup pickled jalapenos (don't chop them up)

1 whole onion (rough chop)

3 or 4 hot dogs ( I use my homemade, the ones that are bent from hanging in the smoker )

About 1 to 1/2 " of slab bacon cubed ( don't put this in if I have ribs on top )













1-13-16-3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Into a cast iron pan to crisp up.













1-13-16-5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






After they get crispy I added the sliced up hot dogs













1-13-16-9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Now the rest of the ingredients into an aluminum pan. I put them in without stirring so you could see the approximate amount of each.













1-13-16-11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






All mixed up & ready to go













1-13-16-12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Next stop the trusty Smoke Vault, as you can see its been used a lot













1-13-16-13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






I'm using red oak for the wood today. Oak is everywhere around here. I have a couple oak trees in my back yard.













1-13-16-14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






OK beans are in the smoker













1-13-16-15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Check back in a couple of hours. They usually take about 2 1/2 to 3 hours to get done. I never let them go longer than 3 hours













1-13-16-16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






The smoker is sitting right at 225 & has a nice light smoke coming out the top vent













1-13-16-18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






It's about 2 1/2 hours & they have the color I'm looking for













1-13-16-19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Next up it's lunch time. This is a great 1 bowl meal. I like to put a little cheese on top. The plate is a little messy, because Judy (my wife) kept taking bites before I could get a photo.













1-13-16-20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 13, 2016






Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoyed the show!

Al


----------



## sota d (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great Al! Great post, thanks for sharing with us. David.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks David! Forgot how much fun it is to take photos of your smoking adventure!

Al


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 13, 2016)

Them looks like some tasty beans.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks like a great meal! 20 years in restaurants and could eat anything I wanted, seafood, steaks, whatever. Some of the best food were the simple, throw together, one pot Family Meals, made for the staff...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Adam & JJ ! I'm eating a bowl right now!


----------



## tropics (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks and sounds real tasty I would be all over them

Richie


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great Al..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   love the hot dogs and beans.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 13, 2016)

I believe I could eat a bowl of them...  yum yum ...  Thumbs Up


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

tropics said:


> Looks and sounds real tasty I would be all over them
> 
> Richie


Thanks for the compliment Richie!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the nice words! Scott, Keith, & Boykjo


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks Great Al !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love that Final Bowl Pic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





MMMMMmmmm...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Bear!! It would have been better if Judy hadn't had her spoon in there before I took the photo!

Al


----------



## driedstick (Jan 13, 2016)

DANG IT MAN!! Thems there look very yummylishis

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## whistech (Jan 13, 2016)

Man oh Man, those look delicious!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2016)

Great Smoke! Welcome back!

POINTS!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

DS, Case, & Whistech. Thanks for the kind words guys! It's great to be back here!

Al


----------



## diamondmarco (Jan 14, 2016)

Yum yum yum. thanks for the inspiration. I know what I'LL be making this week!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 14, 2016)

That looks great, I haven't tried beans in the smoker yet.

I wish I could find an image I had from a 1960s cookbook, of a beans and dogs recipe for a party - imagine one of those big steel baking pans, half-full of plain canned baked beans, with hot dogs jabbed into them like ancient standing stones. It's hilarious, like There's your hot dogs, kids, now leave me alone, I want a cigarette.

Edited to add, I do have Frankfort Royale













frankfort_royale.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jan 14, 2016


















frankfort_royale_recipe.jpg



__ bluewhisper
__ Jan 14, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

diamondmarco said:


> Yum yum yum. thanks for the inspiration. I know what I'LL be making this week!


Thanks Marco, whenever we have guests over they always ask for the beans. Please smoke some beans Al!

Al


BlueWhisper said:


> That looks great, I haven't tried beans in the smoker yet.
> 
> I wish I could find an image I had from a 1960s cookbook, of a beans and dogs recipe for a party - imagine one of those big steel baking pans, half-full of plain canned baked beans, with hot dogs jabbed into them like ancient standing stones. It's hilarious, like There's your hot dogs, kids, now leave me alone, I want a cigarette.
> 
> ...


That is way cool. I may have to make me some frankfort royale!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Al


----------



## bluewhisper (Jan 14, 2016)

I love old cookbooks. The recipes are different and they can have some funny line art.

Somewhere I have a James Beard book about outdoor cooking, there are serious cooking rigs. I'll make that a thread of its own when I unpack the book. Wherever it is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 14, 2016)

That sounds like a great idea for a thread! Looking forward to reading it.

Al


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 14, 2016)

Very nice Whistle Berries!  Point

b


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2016)

Al, you made a bowl of beauty there!

Point

Disco


----------



## phil dugan (Jan 15, 2016)

Looks great I'm going to try them this weekend with ribs .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Very nice Whistle Berries!  Point
> 
> b


Thanks B, It's a big favorite around here.

Al


Disco said:


> Al, you made a bowl of beauty there!
> 
> Point
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

Al


Phil Dugan said:


> Looks great I'm going to try them this weekend with ribs .


Thanks Phil!  Make sure you let the ribs drip on the beans.

Al


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks good, I will give them a try, My eyes must be getting bad can you tell me what is in the bottom pan right above the wood?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

jimmy1957 said:


> Looks good, I will give them a try, My eyes must be getting bad can you tell me what is in the bottom pan right above the wood?


Jimmy,

I put lava rock in the water pan, then fill it with water. I think it works better than just water.

Al


----------



## gary s (Jan 18, 2016)

Sorry I'm so late to the Party  That is some great looking beans and dogs.  We use to make Beenie Weenies and really liked them  But nothing like yours  Wow   I will for sure give them a try







             
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## jimmy1957 (Jan 21, 2016)

Does that burner get  hot enough to keep those bigger pieces of wood smoking?


----------



## humdinger (Jan 21, 2016)

Hmmm, I was looking for something simple to cook this weekend. I think I've found it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> Sorry I'm so late to the Party  That is some great looking beans and dogs.  We use to make Beenie Weenies and really liked them  But nothing like yours  Wow   I will for sure give them a try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary, I guess I missed your reply somehow. Sorry I'm so late responding.

Thanks for the points too!!

Al


jimmy1957 said:


> Does that burner get  hot enough to keep those bigger pieces of wood smoking?


Yes it does. The chunks will produce good smoke for about 1 1/2 hours, then you need to put another one in there.


Humdinger said:


> Hmmm, I was looking for something simple to cook this weekend. I think I've found it!


 It's a great simple but really good dish.

Let me know how you like it.

Al


----------

